# typhoon zusatzbuttons



## TraphiX (9. März 2006)

wie kann ich die funktion des standby und des shut-down buttons auf meiner tastatur blockieren?


vielen Dank

TraphiX


----------



## AndreG (11. März 2006)

Aufschrauben und die Kontaktpins (meist so Gummi Dinger) rausnehmen. Freuen 

Mfg Andre


----------



## TraphiX (12. März 2006)

ja..
weltklasse idee..

giebts denn keine tools, zum administrieren der buttons ?


----------



## AndreG (12. März 2006)

Du wolltest ne Lösung das ist eine. Admin tools würd ich dir raten zu googln. Ich denke es wird dazu aber keine Tools geben.

Mfg Andre


----------



## NomadSoul (12. März 2006)

Hast Du Windows XP?


----------



## Alex Duschek (12. März 2006)

Rechtsklick auf Desktop -> Eigenschaften -> Bildschirmschoner -> Energieverwaltung -> Erweitert -> "Beim Drücken des Netzschalters am Computer" und "Beim Drücken des Schalters für den Ruhezustand am Computer" -> "Nichts unternehmen" auswählen


----------

